# How to Speed up my Series 2? Any Ideas?



## mdedmon (Nov 9, 2005)

I own a series 1 and a series 2 Tivo. The new Series 2 Tivo is VERY slow to respond. I've done a lot of hacks on the old one to speed it up, but I'm having trouble finding any information on how to hack the newer one to improve its performance. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Mikey


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

The times that my Series 2s have slowed down is when I was reaching the capisity of the hard drive. Also, sometimes restarting it makes a big difference. It is a little computer after all.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cool tracy has an avatar!
Welcome buddy!


----------



## zuiko (May 16, 2002)

What hacks speed up the series 1? I didn't know anything could be done about the horrible slowness.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> cool tracy has an avatar!
> Welcome buddy!


Hey you didn't celebrate when I added MY avatar! What, does tracy use a Mac or something?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> cool tracy has an avatar!
> Welcome buddy!


I was inspired by you Gunny. I am still diggin the snow globe. It is my profile photo off my website. At least part of it.

www.rainwaterphotography.com


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

slydog75 said:


> Hey you didn't celebrate when I added MY avatar! What, does tracy use a Mac or something?


I'm a Windoze PeeCee guy through and through.
However now that they are using Intel chips................you never know.


----------

